

UEFI Headaches Begin For Linux Users  - mariuz
http://benjaminkerensa.com/2011/10/23/uefi-headaches-begin-linux/

======
DanBC
See also users of MacBookPros who have a slightly more complex install than
"Use unetbootin to burn the image to a USB stick, boot from that USB stick,
install".

------
bkerensa
It sucks

